# Ooops......no carrots tonight then.....:(



## Jamesy (Aug 27, 2008)

Well tonight, mummy wanted to nurse me and put me on her lap, but i didn't want to sit tonight, i really needed a wee wee. I tried to make hers know that i needed to go, but she just picks me upz anyway. 

I really needed to wee wee, so i had no option to wee on her! Tehehe! But then she made a funny noise and put me back in my hutch and told me i was naughty! It's not myz fault! A rabbit has to do what a rabbit has to do.

It'z okay for these hoomans, they have rooms to wee wee called "toilets" we only get a tray with some "catolet" in!

I spose i won't get a carrot tonight but i will just have to put my cute and innocent face on and she can't stay mad at mez for long. But it's so unfair! I bet you guys (and gals ) don't get treated like this!

Nowz if you excuse me i need to perfect my cute and innocent face for when mummy comes out of what hoomans call "the bath".


----------



## Becca (Aug 28, 2008)

we dats not fair is it - they can't expect us to bursst just so they can have a cuddle without getting wet :grumpy:

Shamme about the carrots tho - they yummy!!


----------



## Julie Bunny (Feb 23, 2009)

No worry...........I thinks she will gives u a carrot. It not your fault.


----------



## angelh (May 19, 2009)

I poopied on my mummie when I was sleeping on her chest! She was grossed out a little, i think. Sowwy mummie. If you poopied on me I would be grossed out too. 

After mummie took her quick shower (teehee) she checked the big bright box and learned how to toilet train me. 

I wanna learn to go to my toilet! :grumpy:


----------



## kirbyultra (May 19, 2009)

hi i'm toby. i wee'ed on my mommy the other day too. she was trying to give memedicine but I weally needed to go so ...i went on her. oh but she just put me in my cage and washed everything away. mommy still wuvs me! i got lotz of petting. i still had to get the yucky meds. also, what are treats, are they good? i think Kirby gets them but mommy doesn't give me any she says i am too small.


----------



## wabbitmom12 (May 23, 2009)

Oh my! Mommees really don't appweciate the wee wee. I don'ts do that on my Mommy...she sez I must has a weally great bladder. Whateveh dat meanz.

My old boyfriend, Mr. Smore's (he now a Bridge Bunny), he used ta poo on Mama all da time. He sed its was becauz he love her so much! I think he just an ickee boy.


----------



## kirbyultra (May 23, 2009)

*wabbitmom12 wrote: *


> Oh my! Mommees really don't appweciate the wee wee. I don'ts do that on my Mommy...she sez I must has a weally great bladder. Whateveh dat meanz.
> 
> My old boyfriend, Mr. Smore's (he now a Bridge Bunny), he used ta poo on Mama all da time. He sed its was becauz he love her so much! I think he just an ickee boy.


hee hee i will use that excuse next timez.


----------

